# Understanding VAT using my partner's bank account



## fluffykins (May 30, 2013)

Hello All, 

My partner (SA citizen) and I (US Citizen) have been living in Cape Town for some months now, and we are expecting our spousal visa any day. I have just secured a job working as an independent consultant, which will not require me to have proof of a formal working permit. I would effectively be a "foreign consultant" I guess. Our plan was to add me to my partner's SA bank account (something we were going to do anyway) and then have my employer pay into that account. But we want to be sure this is the best option. We don't understand how VAT would work on that income. 

The other option is to have my employer pay into either my US or UK bank accounts, but this seems more problematic for everyone involved. 

Can anyone help us better understand our banking options? Is it simple to have my salary paid into his account with my name on it? If so, how do we ensure we pay VAT appropriately?

Thank you, expats!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Others can get better advise then me, but I think if you are working in S.A. then you need a work permit.


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

And I don't really understand what VAT (value-added tax) has to do with your salary? Unless you meant some other tax charged from it?


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Guys - correct me if I'm wrong but non-resident living in SA and working for a foreign company and getting paid abroad doesn't need to declare that income? Am I correct?


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi MissGlobal,

I just know about USA. You are suppose to file taxes every year. There is something where if the foreign income is less than (I think don't quote me $95,100 for 2012) then you don't pay taxes. But you are still suppose to file each year. But this is just for USA I don't know what country you are asking about.


----------

